# Effective Today, Uber tell CO drivers their insurance aint worth shit



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Per the final statement, hidden way at the bottom, it seems to say that damage to driver's vehicle is NOT covered by Uber insurance. And somehow they expect drivers to pay for extra insurance costs at .95 cents a mile...








"If you decide not to obtain an endorsement, Uber, through Rasier LLC, maintains a policy that covers your operation of a motor vehicle while logged into the Uber Partner app and waiting for a trip request. This policy ensures compliance with Senate Bill 14-125, so you can keep driving without having to worry. However, *it does not provide any optional coverage such as coverage for damage to your vehicle that you may have purchased as part of your personal auto policy."*










COLORADO INSURANCE UPDATE

Hi Doug,

Starting January 15th, 2015, the state of Colorado will have new auto insurance requirements for partner drivers of "Transportation Network Companies" ("TNCs") such as Rasier LLC (Uber's ridesharing / TNC subsidiary). These requirements provide three options for primary insurance coverage during Period 1 (while you're logged into the app and waiting to be matched with a rider):


A personal auto insurance policy that specifically recognizes TNC use;

Full-time commercial insurance; or

Primary liability insurance provided by the TNC. 
Rasier LLC maintains insurance that provides primary insurance for Period 1 (Option 3 above) effective January 9th, 2015. This coverage enables you to be compliant with the law while logged onto the Uber network. However, you should consider your insurance options including new Colorado personal insurance products designed for TNC/rideshare drivers to determine what is right for you.

NEW INSURANCE PRODUCTS

Starting February 16th, Farmers will be offering an endorsement to personal auto policies that is designed for TNC Drivers in Colorado! You can contact Farmers to learn more about their rideshare endorsement. See more information here. You can contact Farmers by calling your local agent or the following toll-free number, 855-808-6599.

USAA will also be offering a product starting in February! See more information here. If you'd like to sign up for a policy with USAA, please see how to get started and the requirements here or by calling 800-531-8722.

If you decide not to obtain an endorsement, Uber, through Rasier LLC, maintains a policy that covers your operation of a motor vehicle while logged into the Uber Partner app and waiting for a trip request. This policy ensures compliance with Senate Bill 14-125, so you can keep driving without having to worry. However, it does not provide any optional coverage such as coverage for damage to your vehicle that you may have purchased as part of your personal auto policy.

FAQs
We understand that insurance coverage while online with the Uber Partner App is very important to you, so if you have any questions please check out our FAQs on uberXcolorado.com or send us an email at [email protected].

*Uber On! *

The Uber Colorado Operations Team


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder how much the highbred policy is going to cost...will probably put a lot us part timers out of bissness. Not like its worth driving anymore anyways for .95c/m . haha


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

This is also very good news for CO drivers as we will be the only drivers with legit insurance. I know your title is negative, buy i see this as very positive in making sure everyone has the proper coverage


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

So anyone who gets there own insurance should be able to keep the safe rider fee correct? !!!!


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Uber has a deal set up with that insurance company where if you click the link and buy or call the phone number they get a commission on your purchase. It sounds just like them.

OTOH I guess this is good for people who want to go full time. The problem is it's only good with reasonable rates above $1.40/mile. At $0.95/mile you'll only go broke.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

The FAQ stated that Farmer's estimates their policy will be around 25% higher than whatever you're currently paying. Whereas USAA says they expect it to be no more than $6-8/month.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> This is also very good news for CO drivers as we will be the only drivers with legit insurance. I know your title is negative, buy i see this as very positive in making sure everyone has the proper coverage


Yes and no. The good news is that the insurance issue is clear in Colorado, that's great. The bad news is that it shifts the cost of coverage to the driver, who just had their rate cuts to 95 cents a mile. You literally CAN'T make money doing this thing.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Wonder how much the highbred policy is going to cost...will probably put a lot us part timers out of bissness. Not like its worth driving anymore anyways for .95c/m . haha


Properly-insured Uber would put all part-timers and all full-timers out of business. You know what, I can't read this forum anymore. It's just too god damned depressing. Organize, you ****s. If you can't, then collectively you have no hope.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Now it seems that with all the bad publicity, lawsuits, fare cuts, lack of any coverage for drivers' injuries and their cars DRIVING FOR UBER is just uber-moronic act of self-pittance and ultimate stupidity.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

duggles said:


> Per the final statement, hidden way at the bottom, it seems to say that damage to driver's vehicle is NOT covered by Uber insurance. And somehow they expect drivers to pay for extra insurance costs at .95 cents a mile...


@duggles I just tweeted about this:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*INSURANCE DESIGNED WITH UBER IN MIND*
*http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=483*


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

What's scary is that many drivers may even end up LESS insured, as they will likely opt to not take on the additional expenditure and will instead, more likely, continue to not disclose Uber to their current insurer. So drivers are now literally putting their ASSET of their car at risk. 

Doing Uber could cost you more than just your $0/hr wage, time, and vehicle depreciation... Get into an accident without purchasing your own insurance and you can rest assured, now, that everything but you and your car is insured.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

and who verifies that it's Period 1, Period 2, does the insurer just "trust" whatever Uber tells them


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> and who verifies that it's Period 1, Period 2, does the insurer just "trust" whatever Uber tells them


Good question! That has been one of the top issues for insurers as they collaborated to ascertain the feasibility, profitability and liability of this (ahem) "innovative" model. The true "innovation" has not been the technology , which had existed in various forms in the industry for quite some time : The innovation was convincing drivers to carry the notes, and assume the risks, and convincing local governments to drop regulations.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber is openly promoting driving illegally, with improper insurance. Openly no less. Just another flaunt of regulations.

*"If you decide not to obtain an endorsement*, Uber, through Rasier LLC, maintains a policy that covers your operation of a motor vehicle while logged into the Uber Partner app and waiting for a trip request. This policy ensures compliance with Senate Bill 14-125, so *you can keep driving without having to worry."*

That statement is utter bullshit misrepresentation.

Everybody with half a pea brain knows that doing rideshare violates their personal auto policy terms and conditions and makes it potentially voidable and ineffective.

*Don't worry? Seriously?! Keep driving on a potentially invalid policy?! Seriously?*


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Good question! That has been one of the top issues for insurers as they collaborated to ascertain the feasibility, profitability and liability of this (ahem) "innovative" model. The true "innovation" has not been the technology , which had existed in various forms in the industry for quite some time : The innovation was convincing drivers to carry the notes, and assume the risks, and convincing local governments to drop regulations.


you say drivers "assume the risks" i think it's more appropriate to say that the drivers "are not fully aware" that they "assume the risks" .. Travis Kalanick is banking on a lot of ignorance from his driver partners


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> you say drivers "assume the risks" i think it's more like drivers "not being aware" that they "assume the risks"


When Uber openly misrepresents these issues to dumb ass drivers WHO is to blame?

According to Uber and regulators, only the dumb ass drivers problems. Uber can lie, misrepresent, obscure, NOT be forthright and honest all day long and nobody sez peep to 'em. Hell, just like POLITICIANS.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> you say drivers "assume the risks" i think it's more like drivers "not being aware" that they "assume the risks"


Well, if they agree to be "independent operators " and sign partner agreements, they assume the responsibility of reading ALL of the fine print. I agree, many of them are unaware, but that is their unfortunate choice, and these snakes are particularly appealing to those who have never really had to read the fine print, and those who don't care about the fine print. :-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> When Uber openly misrepresents these issues to dumb ass drivers WHO is to blame?
> 
> According to Uber and regulators, only the dumb ass drivers problems. Uber can lie, misrepresent, obscure, NOT be forthright and honest all day long and nobody sez peep to 'em. Hell, just like POLITICIANS.


Well remember, they have aggressively pushed the "free market" concept, placing all responsibility for protection on the drivers. "Every man for himself" objectivism can work, if every man will truly take FULL responsibility for himself.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

it's like the iPhone terms of service has any person in history ever read that encyclopedia


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well remember, they have aggressively pushed the "free market" concept, placing all responsibility for protection on the drivers. "Every man for himself" objectivism can work, if every man will truly take FULL responsibility for himself.


Then they should consider that ALL of us should not even have to have insurance. Not just ride share drivers, but everyone.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Then they should consider that ALL of us should not even have to have insurance. Not just ride share drivers, but everyone.


Nor pants!!! Lmao


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Nor pants!!! Lmao


Mexico is looking better by the day compared to our government.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Uber's latest rhetoric is "helping people start their own small businesses" "creating entrepreneurs" further establishing a technical divide between them and their partners and further trying to place the risk burden on that entrepreneur (Santanderslave) .. "Uber is not the business, the Santanderslave, he is the business, we are merely a connecting mechanism between a willing customer and that willing existing business and we take fees for providing this 'hook-up' " pure ****in garbage nice job regulators for green-lighting this horse shit


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Uber's latest rhetoric is "helping people start their own small businesses" "creating entrepreneurs" further establishing a technical divide between them and their partners and further trying to place the risk burden on that entrepreneur (Santanderslave) .. and claiming they are a mere "connecting mechanism" between willing customer and willing existing business (Santanderslave, Inc.)


Uber antics remind me of Steve Martin's act:

*You*.. can be a millionaire.. and *never* pay taxes! *You* can be a millionaire.. and *never* pay taxes! You say.. "Steve.. how can _I_ be a millionaire.. and *never* pay taxes?" First.. get a million dollars. Now.. you say, "Steve.. what do I say to the tax man when he comes to my door and says, '*You*.. have *never* paid taxes'?" *Two* simple words. Two simple words in the English language: "I forgot!" How many times do we let ourselves get into terrible situations because we *don't* say "I forgot"? Let's say you're on trial for armed robbery. You say to the judge, "I forgot armed robbery was illegal." Let's suppose he says back to you, "You have committed a foul crime. you have stolen hundreds and thousands of dollars from people at random, and you say, 'I _forgot'_?" *Two* simple words: Ex_cuuuuuse_ *me!!*"


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

"The Jerk! The Sequel!" starring travAss colonDick


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> When Uber openly misrepresents these issues to dumb ass drivers WHO is to blame?
> 
> According to Uber and regulators, only the dumb ass drivers problems. Uber can lie, misrepresent, obscure, NOT be forthright and honest all day long and nobody sez peep to 'em. Hell, just like POLITICIANS.


Hey who you callin a dumb ass driver? I know perfectly well that I'm taking risks by driving for uBer... I simply choose to do so. Not all of us walk on eggshells throughout life.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Hey who you callin a dumb ass driver? I know perfectly well that I'm taking risks by driving for uBer... I simply choose to do so. Not all of us walk on eggshells throughout life.


Amended to personally irresponsible for you.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Amended to personally irresponsible for you.


Lol that sounds much better... although I prefer the term "outlaw". Lucky me, I'm in CO so just have to make it 4 more weeks accident free (knock on wood). I plan on grilling my local Farmers agent over the next few weeks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Lol that sounds much better... although I prefer the term "outlaw". Lucky me, I'm in CO so just have to make it 4 more weeks accident free (knock on wood). I plan on grilling my local Farmers agent over the next few weeks.


Good Idea! I guess you are a thinking man. Hoping they hit my state soon as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Rideshare drivers get insurance-gap option - at up to 25% extra*
*http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_27329302/rideshare-drivers-get-insurance-gap-option-at-up*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ew-option-for-colorado-drivers-300021370.html


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

duggles said:


> Per the final statement, hidden way at the bottom, it seems to say that damage to driver's vehicle is NOT covered by Uber insurance. And somehow they expect drivers to pay for extra insurance costs at .95 cents a mile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but in other markets, if you have full coverage on your vehicle, Uber will(or should) pay for damage to our car if we pay a $1,000 deductible , correct?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> but in other markets, if you have full coverage on your vehicle, Uber will(or should) pay for damage to our car if we pay a $1,000 deductible , correct?


After you call your insurance and tell them that you were transporting pax for hire and got into an accident. Then they will refuse the coverage and cancel your policy. After you pay deductible and James River pays for your car repair, not your medical expenses, Uber deactivates you for having no insurance.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> After you call your insurance and tell them that you were transporting pax for hire and got into an accident. Then they will refuse the coverage and cancel your policy. After you pay deductible and James River pays for your car repair, not your medical expenses, Uber deactivates you for having no insurance.


well i dont think they would refuse the coverage since i wouldnt be even asking them to pay for that now right? uber is paying
incident with pax in car personal insurance wouldnt really need to come into play, since Uber is the one paying out. there's no claim for your personal insurance to deny
they will probably just not renew the policy
and even then companies arent too quick to cancel you on the spot since hybrid policies are indeed picking up pace.
most companies that are canceling you for uber will have an uber policy in the future
its all about money, and they dont want to be too quick it in losing it. especially to an insurance company that allows Uber (hybrids)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> The FAQ stated that Farmer's estimates their policy will be around 25% higher than whatever you're currently paying. Whereas USAA says they expect it to be no more than $6-8/month.


25% higher than current premium.

Lets say, your current premium is based on your reporting normal mileage 10K-12K miles per year.

Will your premium go up next year when insurance company finds out you are really driving 30K plus miles?

And, tack on 25% on top of your new premium?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> 25% higher than current premium.
> 
> Lets say, your current premium is based on your reporting normal mileage 10K-12K miles per year.
> 
> ...


it said "25% more than what you're currently paying"

so if im currently paying $1,000/yr (even at 10,000),25% more than what im paying is $250
total premium $1,250


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> it said "25% more than what you're currently paying"
> 
> so if im currently paying $1,000/yr (even at 10,000),25% more than what im paying is $250
> total premium $1,250


Yes, for this year. But what happens when you renew policy NEXT year?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Yes, for this year. But what happens when you renew policy NEXT year?


Most insurance policies are based on mileage. If you misrepresent your mileage, they may even be able to go back and charge you more for present year.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Most insurance policies are based on mileage. If you misrepresent your mileage, they may even be able to go back and charge you more for present year.


it seems the insurance company would always know that we are gonna have high miles, um, since they know before we sign up we doing Uber

you make it seem like insurance company are going to expect 10,000yr personal type miles??????


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> it seems the insurance company would always know that we are gonna have high miles, um, since they know before we sign up we doing Uber
> 
> you make it seem like insurance company are going to expect 10,000yr personal type miles??????


What I am saying, is IF drivers misrepresented miles driven on current year policy, insurance company may go back and readjust premium based on true mileage. Then add 25% on top.

In future years insurance company will probably check to see mileage.

In any case, this is a first step and insurance companies will adjust the endorsement price up or down based on future claims.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well i dont think they would refuse the coverage since i wouldnt be even asking them to pay for that now right? uber is paying
> incident with pax in car personal insurance wouldnt really need to come into play, since Uber is the one paying out. there's no claim for your personal insurance to deny
> they will probably just not renew the policy
> and even then companies arent too quick to cancel you on the spot since hybrid policies are indeed picking up pace.
> ...


No accidents are going to be hidden from any insurance company sights. If you have an unreported accident to your personal auto company it WILL be flagged in their system and you will have other issues, like having an unreported accident. Premiums, if they are even still available after the accident report shows James River, will also rise, but more than likely no one will take on lying insurance customers unless you fraud them again and put in writing that you're not driving and still try to drive.

Drivers can try to hide, but it will not result in their good. The insurance system will squeeze these issues down to size soon enough.


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

http://brandilawblog.com/2014/11/26/state-farm-geico-and-allstate-wont-insure-uber-x-drivers/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Wamba1 said:


> http://brandilawblog.com/2014/11/26/state-farm-geico-and-allstate-wont-insure-uber-x-drivers/


Too bad there are thousands of ride share driver fools.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Wamba1 said:


> http://brandilawblog.com/2014/11/26/state-farm-geico-and-allstate-wont-insure-uber-x-drivers/


bet you at least one of them will change in 2015,when they realize other companies are creating plans for Uber

funny though they say "Allstate personal auto policies do not provide coverage if the car is for hire, so the car and its owner operator are excluded from personal auto coverage when used in this manner," said spokesman Jim Klapth"

which seems to mean they wont cover while a pax is in the car
but Uber is covering when pax is in the car....


----------

